# News On The Athearn SD70ACE In Yellow EMD-?



## SD90MAC (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone have any insight on when this model will finally be released?
I hate doing the backorder thing without an expected delivery date.
Its already way overdue.
Any backstory on it?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oooooo...dat's purdy!!!!


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Cannot answer your question but perhaps the final design of the graphics from EMD is still in-process or that its elaborate design is problematic for rendering by Athearn...One thing is certain, the change from Blue-and-White to Yellow-and-Black (and Gray) is an unmistakable "sign" that Caterpillar is now the new owner of EMD (thru Catapillar's wholly owned division, Progress Rail Services Corporation).

And as an echo of _Fire21's_ expression, it looks quite "handsome".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, it looks like Athearn got it right to me....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like Athearn used a lot more white, and less gray.......


----------



## SD90MAC (Jan 10, 2013)

FRED On Board said:


> Cannot answer your question but perhaps the final design of the graphics from EMD is still in-process or that its elaborate design is problematic for rendering by Athearn...One thing is certain, the change from Blue-and-White to Yellow-and-Black (and Gray) is an unmistakable "sign" that Caterpillar is now the new owner of EMD (thru Catapillar's wholly owned division, Progress Rail Services Corporation).
> 
> And as an echo of _Fire21's_ expression, it looks quite "handsome".


Didnt know they got bought.
Maybe its a legal(money) thing then over use of the logo.
I emailed athearn days ago about it,but still havent got a response.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure if it's a logo thing, or just the "normal" release delays that have been common in model railroading. In fact, there have been models that took over 4 years from being first announced to being on the shelf. Dare I say, there have been a few that were never released at all after being announced.

Patience may be required here.......


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Not sure if it's a logo thing, or just the "normal" release delays that have been common in model railroading. In fact, there have been models that took over 4 years from being first announced to being on the shelf. Dare I say, there have been a few that were never released at all after being announced.
> 
> Patience may be required here.......


here's hoping Athearn sticks to their timeline for the 4-8-8-4 Big Boy (late Nov. '15)....!!! It's my early Christmas present......!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

They must have been released. Several #1201s for sale on ebay.


----------



## SD90MAC (Jan 10, 2013)

mopac said:


> They must have been released. Several #1201s for sale on ebay.


IDK,lol.I spoke to Trainworld at the beginning of the week and they didnt have them yet.

Edit-I just checked their website,now theyre available,lol.Prolly were sitting in the loading dock the day the girl there told me she didnt know when they would be in.
Just ordered one,without dcc.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SD90MAC (Jan 10, 2013)

Got it today.I must be very careful with the handrails,lol.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

With great detail comes great responsibility......


----------



## SDEvo (Nov 24, 2014)

Was at my LHS on Friday and someone I knew was picking up there's. Took it out of the box and ran it on the demo track too! Very beautiful train, Caterpillar yellow is perfect. Wish I had pre-ordered one when I had the chance.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic detailing on that beauty. Even ditch lights and
the electric cables and hoses.

Don


----------



## SD90MAC (Jan 10, 2013)

SDEvo said:


> Was at my LHS on Friday and someone I knew was picking up there's. Took it out of the box and ran it on the demo track too! Very beautiful train, Caterpillar yellow is perfect. Wish I had pre-ordered one when I had the chance.


Check trainworld.I didnt pre order mine.


----------

